# Dumbbell bench press Vs Smith Machine



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

My gym is such a shytehole that I have no bench with a barbell support or rack (though there are 3 olympic bars) so I can't do barbell bench press.

My alternative is either use dumbbells or the smith machine, personally I think dumbbells are the best option as they're free weigths however I can't lift as heavy as with barbell or smachine.

I sometimes use it (especially for squats) but it's not the same...lots of pressure on my front delt and it just doesn't feel natural!

Does anyone have the same problem?

Any ideas on how to do it without a rack or bench support? I reckon if I had 2 guys training with me it would be possible, but it's not the case! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd just stick with dumbbells mate.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dumbbells all the way mate, I only use smith for decline as my gym has no decline bench so i prop up a bench on a rebok step.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Definitely stick to the dumbbels in my opinion mate. I hate doing bench press on smith machine.


----------



## lockhes (Apr 7, 2009)

dumbells all the way

i have just left a gym like yours and i used smith machine for benching think i was doing 70kg for 5 reps

iv joined a gym with proper bench and cant get nowere near 70kg


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Dumbells, if you dont have enough or heavy enough dumbells do a few sets of as many push ups you can do just before you do your dumbell press.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Db's...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

both. mix it up


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> both. mix it up


Been using smith machine every 2 weeks for press but always use dumbbells - every week, for example if I use smith machine for flat bench, I'll use dumbbells for inclined, but most of the time used dumbbells for both presses 

I think I'll stick with the dumbbells


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

example of my chest workout this week.

did incline smith press

flat db flys

flat db press

then a few dips

next week ill do

incline dbs

flat smith

incline flys and then one other movement maybe decline bench or dbs

just mix it up. the smith machine is a good piece of equipment if you use it right.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

dumbells 

i've only used one smith machine which was good.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> example of my chest workout this week.
> 
> did incline smith press
> 
> ...


Usefull if you want to push yourself futher but dont have a spot, you can set the stops so you dont end up trapped to the bench with the bar across your chest :thumbup1:


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Nutz01 said:


> Usfull if you want to push yourself futher but dont have a spot, you can set the stops so you dont end up trapped to the bench with the bar across your chest :thumbup1:


that's the only advantage that i can think of tbh, other than that it feels very unnatural to use. But again, i can press more weight than with db


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Dumbbells.

and as for the squats, stop using the smith and try some hack squats using them olympic barbells


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Brotein said:


> Dumbbells.
> 
> and as for the squats, stop using the smith and try some hack squats using them olympic barbells


I was meant to ask this too, is squating with the smith machine acceptable? I also have a squat machine available, though I feel it works more like a vertical leg press!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

if i could only use one it would be dumbells


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

KASHLDN said:


> I was meant to ask this too, is squating with the smith machine acceptable? I also have a squat machine available, though I feel it works more like a vertical leg press!


 yes smiths squats are fine... i put my feet well foreward and it really hits your quads hard


----------



## Soybean70 (Apr 6, 2010)

DB benches almost every chest workout. Smith machine BP maybe once a month. Good To throw smith machine in occasionally.


----------

